# Gavin Bryar Ramble on cortona music of the dreamer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay you guys know my love for minimalism by now..so i had to talk to you about this guy.I have a piano concerto on naxos.To be frankly honnest i did not think mutch of him at first but i really like ''Ramble on cortona'' piece dedicated to ralph van raat.It beautifull , it put you to sleep in a good way,ideal before sleeping it's very relaxing.

I can lisen to thiis at 3 am and no neighbors will call the cops for unwanted noise.I dont know mutch about Gavin bryar beside the record put on naxos.

Someone here like Ramble on Cortona or any other of Bryar works here???


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

For others, here is a link to the solo piano piece you mentioned, _Ramble on Cortona_





I actually more prefer these pieces by Gavin Bryars
_One Last Bar, and Joe can Sing_ for five percussionists -- the recorded performance on ths CD 
http://www.amazon.com/Gavin-Bryars-Farewell-Philosophy/dp/B0000040V7

His lovely _The South Downs,_ for 'cello and piano





and _My First Hommage_, for two pianos





I believe they are more in the vein of 'minimalist' which you might like.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

ok thanks for the links PetrB


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I have two or three of his albums, but I have yet to listen to them. Not much help, I'm afraid. 

I very much enjoy his work as a bassist with the Joseph Holbrooke Trio (Derek Bailey, guitar; Bryars, bass; Tony Oxley, drums) - in particular, _The Moat Recordings_. This is really more avant-garde jazz than classical, and you have to know and appreciate Bailey's idiom (the music is relentlessly "atonal"), but if you do it's quite outstanding.


----------

